# Vape Twizer Tool



## Sir Vape (8/3/16)

Now in stock!!!!









Authentic Rcomen product.

The vaper tweezers is a multi-functional tool designed for vapers. It is with ceramic straight round tips. The Teflon handle can be used as a spanner for tightening or loosening atomizers. The tweezers is perfect to solve atomizer or oil stuck problem occasionally. The insulated and heat resistant material makes it perfect for atomizer coil adjustment.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

This looks really cool!
Needs to go on my "Sir Vape to order list"


----------



## zadiac (8/3/16)

Could someone please change that "Twizer" to "Tweezer" please. Everytime I see it my OCD kicks in and I get a headache 

Awesome @Sir Vape ! Will be getting one soon from you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (9/3/16)

will this thing open my cruis lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

